

Show HN: Global voting system using Twitter - cedel2k1

3 hours ago I had the idea for a global polling/voting
system, using nothing but tweets...<p>It went live 5 minutes ago!<p>...<p>To start or participate in a vote, just Tweet something this:<p>"#twote #bestdatabase #couchdb #redis"<p>...<p>Results: http://176.34.235.38:8000/<p>Code: https://github.com/sreuter/twote<p>Me on Twitter: @sreuter
======
cheerleader
Very easy to use. I like it. A stats page would be very cool; especially if
you listed the Twitter comments along with the votes and stats.

Keep up the great work. I can't wait to see the next iteration.

~~~
cedel2k1
Yay - thanks for the feedback! Stats page is already in the making... Listing
Twitter comments along with the votes and stats have been put on the list :-)

------
ansimionescu
Pretty neat :) It works really fast as well

~~~
cedel2k1
Thanks a bunch! And yes, it works realtime... Can't wait to setup a polished
stats page... But it's already 4AM right now over here ;-)

